
Medium.com Down (5xx) - css
https://medium.com
======
totaldude87
appears so, went to read this article- but no luck..

[https://medium.com/@yohahnko/how-i-got-my-3500-camera-kit-
st...](https://medium.com/@yohahnko/how-i-got-my-3500-camera-kit-stolen-on-
kitsplit-for-70-4530d0062e60)

